# intact newborn- blood in diaper?



## ohiomommy1122

DS is 2 days old and has what looks to be blood in his diaper coming from penis maybe but we cant see where took to the ER and thet did a straight cath on him to check urine and no infection or anything. So they sent us home with a big I DON'T KNOW is this normal or has anyone heard of this?

I was using sposie's maybe irritation from, chemicals??

His cloth dont fit right now because cord stump is in the way so now I'm using sposies with a fleece liner to possible chemicals dont touch his skin


----------



## georgia

I've definitely heard of bloody diapers with newborns--something about hormone levels fluctuating or something.

From the Dr. Sears site:

Quote:

*Blood can also show up in the urine, especially during the newborn period*. The first thing to realize is that this is not a serious emergency. You don't have to rush into the ER. You don't even need to page your doctor for this. Simply observe the poops or the urine and report to your doctor when the office opens what you are seeing.
Hope everything's okay--please keep us posted!


----------



## Fellow Traveler

This might also be 'brick dust' I'd keep an eye on it.


----------



## heidirk

I have seen what looked like a light blood stain in my newborn's diapers, just a faint orange/red spot where pee was concentrated, and thought it was blood.

It turns out, It was biliruben!

not to be simplistic but, are you absolutely sure it was blood, IE- bright red?


----------



## glongley

Could be uric acid crystals. Looks like a wash or spot of "brick dust" in the diaper. Not uncommon in the early days after birth, if mom's milk has not come in yet or otherwise the babe is not getting enough fluid intake. Means that the babe is a bit dehydrated, and the urine is concentrated, thus precipitating the uric acid crystals out. Parents often mistake this for blood. The people in the ER should have thought to consider this before doing something as invasive as a catherization.

Girls can occasionally get bloody vaginal discharge (pseudo-menses) from withdrawal of mom's hormones. This can look quite bloody, but goes away on its own as the hormones wane.

Hope this helps. Gillian


----------



## chaoticzenmom

That's normal and not blood. I was warned about it in the hospital with my first child and not with any of the others.


----------



## l_olive

Another vote for "brick dust." My son had it for about two days when he was brand new.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

DS had this it is called brick dust. It is uric acid crystals from being a bit dehydrated. Bfed infants often have it before your milk comes in. As long as it dosnt last more than a day or so then he is fine.

I am a bit surprised they didnt mention brick dust to you but then when I called my ped about the same thing they didnt mention it either. Since he was intact I think it threw them. But as soon as I told my mw about it she told me exactly what it was. It helped that when I changed his diaper it was there again for her to see.

It is a rusty color red and the spots ds had was around nickel size.

It disturbs me they cathed a tiny infant like that as well without fever or other things going on since the act of cathing itself can cause infections.

I hope they knew enough not to retract him any.


----------



## georgia

Quote:

Girls can occasionally get bloody vaginal discharge (pseudo-menses) from withdrawal of mom's hormones. This can look quite bloody, but goes away on its own as the hormones wane.

Hope this helps. Gillian
Oh, that's what I was thinking of...thanks! ohiomommy, how is your sweet baby today?


----------



## ohiomommy1122

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
I have seen what looked like a light blood stain in my newborn's diapers, just a faint orange/red spot where pee was concentrated, and thought it was blood.

It turns out, It was biliruben!

not to be simplistic but, are you absolutely sure it was blood, IE- bright red?

Well that makes sense DS is Jaundiced and yes it does look more orange/ red but I didnt know it could be anything else- thanks


----------



## Beccasteve03

My son had this after he was born. It freaked me out, so we called the birthing center right away. The nurses said everything was normal, but it had to do with him being dehydrated and having jaundice. My milk came in the next day and I never saw it again.


----------

